# Sourdough Waffles



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been experimenting further with the sourdough starter for breakfast, and it seems pretty versatile! Here's what I've concocted for sourdough waffles. The waffles are light and airy, but they still have a bit of texture and mouth feel. There's a very good tart balance with the sweetness.

You can eat these in the traditional American way, covered in syrup. But we tend to just eat them out of hand on the back porch with a stack of bacon, a good cup of coffee, all while watching the world come alive.

If you don't have a starter yet, instructions can be found on this thread.

*Sourdough Waffles*

*Ingredients*
1c Sourdough Starter
1c milk
1c flour
1/4c sugar
1/2 tsp salt
1 egg
1/4c oil
1/4tsp baking soda

*Directions*
The night before, mix the flour, milk, and starter. Cover and sit on counter.

The next morning, fire up your handy waffle iron. Sprinkle on the sugar, salt, and baking soda. Add egg and oil, stir to combine.

Cook on the waffle iron! (I'll leave you to figure that part out). Store in a 175F oven till they're all cooked, or start eating right away!

*Photo Legend:*
1. Starter/milk/flour after overnight rise
2. Batter ready to cook
3. Waffles!
4. Check out the light, fluffy interior. Yet there is still some toothiness to the waffles.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

Looks good. I am gaining weight just reading your posts.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir, looks good.


----------

